# China and Oil



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/25877569/

wow, good read. and another reason we better get drilling for more energy here. even if we continue to cut back and use alternative fuels, what we still need (oil) will only cost more to import. come on congress, get off your ***!........or we will be the ones on bicycles!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Our problem is we have two types of fools in Washington. First we have the conservative fools that think that drilling now will solve our problems forever. Then we have the liberal fools that think we don't need to drill at all we can just use alternative energy. 
What we need is someone with enough brains to understand alternative energy is not currently available and will take longer to get on line that drilling. The liberal fool will say, don't drill it will not help for ten years when the reality is we must drill now and use that energy to fill the time gap that alternative energy will require to become feasible. 
We have two fights on our hands. First we must defeat the liberals so that we can drill here and now, then we must defeat the conservatives so that government puts money into research and development of alternative energy sources. 
I can't believe the liberals are stupid enough to hate the energy companies, then want them to invest in alternative fuel sources. If they do the research and development they will control the price of the new energy sources. What a bunch of idiots. I don't like taxes, but the government needs to invest some of our money (taxes) in alternative fuels. After all it will be investing for us, and no one entity will become an energy /price dictator.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

Plainsman said:


> Our problem is we have two types of fools in Washington. First we have the conservative fools that think that drilling now will solve our problems forever. Then we have the liberal fools that think we don't need to drill at all we can just use alternative energy.
> What we need is someone with enough brains to understand alternative energy is not currently available and will take longer to get on line that drilling. The liberal fool will say, don't drill it will not help for ten years when the reality is we must drill now and use that energy to fill the time gap that alternative energy will require to become feasible.
> We have two fights on our hands. First we must defeat the liberals so that we can drill here and now, then we must defeat the conservatives so that government puts money into research and development of alternative energy sources.
> I can't believe the liberals are stupid enough to hate the energy companies, then want them to invest in alternative fuel sources. If they do the research and development they will control the price of the new energy sources. What a bunch of idiots. I don't like taxes, but the government needs to invest some of our money (taxes) in alternative fuels. After all it will be investing for us, and no one entity will become an energy /price dictator.


great points, all valid and relevant.......couldn't agree more.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Interestingly enough scientists predicted that we would be pretty much be exactly where we are today about 30 years ago - oil wise.

Drilling may help a bit but it will do nothing to keep prices down nor will it do a lick of good in the long run. Oil goes onto the international market where it is purchased by Canadians, Europeans and Asia using devalued USD$. In fact we (outside of USA) would probably benefit more from the increased supply than the US will itself because of our stronger currencies.

I have no problems with drilling in ANWAR I just don't see it as something that will do any good.

Bridging the gap to alternative sources might sound all warm and comforting but we have had 30 years to work with and what have we done? During this time we could have had capital hydro projects, nuclear plants and perhaps more efficient solar - including non photocell electrical generation.

We didn't do it because it was "too expensive" - well look at where we are now.

No politician in their right mind would run on raising taxes to pay for long term energy investment. Well I shouldn't write that. No politician who hopes to get elected is going to run on raising taxes (yet ).

I guess my point is no matter what you do only necessity _ie, higher and high prices due to scarce resource_ will make investments into alternative energy a reality and to do this people need to feel the pain (and with that the unfortunate reality of opportunity for profit). Maybe then the people will start demanding action - in the way of rationing, taxes etc..

Also with ever increasing girth size of both Canadians and Americans a little bike riding might just do them some good.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

> Bridging the gap to alternative sources might sound all warm and comforting but we have had 30 years to work with and what have we done?


That doesn't mean se shouldn't try now. Failure of the past doesn't justify doing nothing today.



> During this time we could have had capital hydro projects, nuclear plants and perhaps more efficient solar - including non photocell electrical generation.


Of course we should have done that, but better late than never, right?



> No politician in their right mind would run on raising taxes to pay for long term energy investment. Well I shouldn't write that. No politician who hopes to get elected is going to run on raising taxes


Your underestimating the "stupid" ability of many politicians.

I disagree that drilling will not help. Drilling equals more oil. How can you say that more oil will not help? That is not realistic. If your dying of asphyxiation a little oxygen might help, don't you agree?


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

of course drilling won't help.......that would just produce some more dirty old energy..... :roll:


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Pull the bandage off slowly or quickly?

I'd prefer the quick way.

More oil will provide very little if any benefit to Joe and Jane American.

It will however do a world of good for the oil companies with drilling rights to those new sites.

Oil recovered on US soil does not equate more oil going to the American people.


----------



## hunter9494 (Jan 21, 2007)

pulling the bandage off quickly may result in busting the stitches and having the patient bleed to death.......feel lucky?


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

cbas said:


> Pull the bandage off slowly or quickly?
> 
> I'd prefer the quick way.
> 
> ...


When a hurricane is hundreds of miles from our oil rigs prices start to go up. Open up offshore drilling and ANWAR and I'll bet the prices start going down in other countries before Wall Street opens. That's what drives speculation. Don't like the rich speculators? Start drilling.

Nancy is perhaps holding a lot of stocks.  It could explain why she don't want to drill. Nothing to do with saving the earth.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

*shrugs*

I'm curious when oil dropped from 140 to 127 a barrel (past few weeks) did you guys down south notice a big drop in gas prices?


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

> I'm curious when oil dropped from 140 to 127 a barrel (past few weeks) did you guys down south notice a big drop in gas prices?


Down to $3.64 a gallon here. About a 35 cent drop in the last couple weeks.


----------



## cbas (Apr 3, 2007)

Here it was about a .30 drop per gallon (@3.78 liter to the gallon).

Was up at $1.39 a liter >> $1.31 a liter this week.


----------



## nickle ditch (Aug 26, 2002)

cbas said:


> Here it was about a .30 drop per gallon (@3.78 liter to the gallon).
> 
> Was up at $1.39 a liter >> $1.31 a liter this week.


Diesel isn't dropping quick enough though.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This is Nancy in true liberal form:

Drilling is insignificant

Oil men in the White House

Don't drill offshore

That hoax is unworthy of the serious debate (arrogance)

curb excessive speculation in the energy futures market

lower prices by drawing down a small portion of our government oil stockpile, the Strategic Petroleum Reserve (kind of what drilling would do, right?)

increase supply (isn't that what drilling would do? I hear some of the gulf wells could be online within weeks of drilling.)

transition America to a clean, renewable energy independent future.



> WASHINGTON, July 30 /PRNewswire-USNewswire/ -- Speaker Nancy Pelosi released the following statement today in response to remarks by President Bush on energy this morning at the White House:
> 
> "The President knows, as his own Administration has stated, that the impact of any new drilling will be insignificant - promising savings of only pennies per gallon many years down the road. Americans know that thanks to the two oilmen in the White House, consumers are now paying $4 a gallon for gas. But what Americans should realize is that what the President is calling for is drilling as close as three miles off of America's pristine beaches and in other protected areas.
> 
> ...


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

She is such a complete idiot. She was on Comedy Central's Jon Stewart show last night. I'll see if I can find the interview...

:eyeroll:


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

What were the buzz words last election? I honestly don't know, I remember the dems and their great concern for our health. What were the repubs tormenting us with? uke:


----------

